# Gold Knight of Nice question



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

At one time, long ago in a galaxy far, far away, I had all of the Aurora knights. And since then, I haven't even seen a single knight model in person.

My question is this, and correct me if I'm wrong, but to the best of my recollection, the Gold Knight was not in the same scale as the the rest of the knights, yes? I seem to remember that the Gold Knight was slightly smaller, perhaps to accomodate putting him on the horse (Black Beauty?) that they already had in the works. 

My supplimentary question is, if someone (Moebius? Monarch?) were to repop (or reverse engineeer or whatever) the knight models, and if the Gold Knight is indeed in a slightly smaller scale, would it be possible to enlarge him to make him the same size as the other kinights, sort of what PL did with enlarging Spiderman and Hulk?

Thanks.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Most probably.I don't see why not.Polar lights did it with the Superheroes they issued.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

The gold knight was 1/8 scale the same as the other knights.

BRIAN


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Frankie Boy said:


> . . . My question is this, and correct me if I'm wrong, but to the best of my recollection, the Gold Knight was not in the same scale as the the rest of the knights, yes?


I know I'll hate myself in the morning, but . . .

*WHY IS THIS KNIGHT DIFFERENT FROM ALL OTHER KNIGHTS?*


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Because he's mounted on a horse,I guess.The only one that was issued on a horse,while the other ones are on foot.Of course if it was reissued and is really of the same scale,I guess we could substitute that Knight with any other if the top part would fit with the lower sitting part of the Gold Knight.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You mean he's not Jewish?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

xsavoie: Even if the top and bottom halves would physically match, I don't think it would look right because the styling of the armour wouldn't match.

scotpens: No ... that would be the Goldstein Knight of Nice you're thinking of.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

I have the Black,Blue,Red and Silver Knights. I have never seen the Gold Knight in person. Would love to have one though.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

scotpens said:


> You mean he's not Jewish?


Now I get it. :thumbsup: 

(yes, I'm slow)


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Scotpens - thank you for starting my morning with a good laugh!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

_"In honor of our forthcoming rerelease of the classic kit, The Gold Knight of Nice, the new Aurora is proud to announce that his newly tooled partner is about to come out: the mounted Sir Bruce, the Lavender Knight of Naughty."_

-- from the internets


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I would love to see the instructions for the Gold Knight.Perhaps if the small pant part is seperate,the new lower legs could be attached to it.Perhaps it would then be necessary to do a little bit of scratch building.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi actually he is smaller than the other knights, i have all five, but not by much, even the apache warrior is larger than him lol.I just did this recently.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I was hoping to hear from you, buzzconroy. Thank you. I figured if anyone knew for sure, it would be you. And I was very aware of you recently finishing the Gold Knight. 

So, to revisit my second question: If the knights were to be rereleased, would it be possible to resize the whole model "just a smidge" so he would exactly match the scale of the other knights. And I say "the whole model" because, as the Gold Knight looks now, he seems to be in proper proportion to his horse. If only the knight were resized and not his horse — even if we're talking only a smidge — the difference might make the two together look odd.

What I'm really asking (because I don't know any of the technical limitations of the process) is it technically possible to resize a model to whatever degree, or does the process require you to choose "one size or the other", with no variable sizes in between? 

What I'm thinking here is that there was quite a jump in sizes when PL rereleased Spiderman and Hulk in the larger scale than their originals. Is there something about the resizing process that in a sense forced them to go to this large size, or could they have chosen any size in between the original 1/12(?) and the larger 1/8 size?

Thanks


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Frankie, actually this size is alright, because he takes alot of shelf space, because of raised sword, and if he was bigger oh boy, need a bif space to put it, thats why i dont have too many resin kits because of the shelf space, just my opinion.Btw the gold knight is one of my top 5 AURORA models, had it in
1966 for my 11th birthday, and always loved it since.I think the knight series is very underrated, I always thought of them as great pieces of art.

buzz


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

buzz:

Yeah, shelf space would be a concern no doubt. And I, too, hold the knights in high esteem. Next to the monsters, they were my favorite models. Boy, what I could do with them now as an adult modeller!

Btw, how did you treat the Gold Knight's armour? It almost looks like just the gold plastic the model came in. Yet there are things about it that tell me you did something else with it, yes? On the other hand, maybe it's just the way it was photographed.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Frankie, all of the armor pieces were coated in gloss black, using an airbrush, 3 different shades of gold were applied, misting gold paint over black to give a tarnish look.I also did the red knight, love the challenge on these kits, I have 3 more knights to do, I bought the first run versions, the styrene and quality is first rate, I found the made in england knights had problems in mold flaws.

Buzz

here is the red knight, in real life the armor wasnt this color, but it sure looks good on model lol


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Fine job Buzz. Is that Candyapple Red ?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Tamiya clear red over copper base

Buzz


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heres one at full size..heehee..


----------

